# My Very First Tail  <3



## Jagged (Aug 24, 2010)

Heyy guys, I just wanted to show you guys what I've been working on :'DD
I decided to start with a small project, like a tail, before I moved onto something bigger like an entire fursuit. O:
And I want to just thank Bir for posting up that very helpful tutorial on making tails her way X3
It was a _huge_ help, so THANK YOU.^w^ 
I had a lot of fun making this, so I hope it came out okay. What do you guys think? :3


----------



## Gillie (Aug 24, 2010)

I think it looks great! Goodluck in future ventures  how will you wear it though? It doesn't look like it has a hoop/hoops for looping on a belt or anything like that.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 24, 2010)

Gillie said:


> I think it looks great! Goodluck in future ventures  how will you wear it though? It doesn't look like it has a hoop/hoops for looping on a belt or anything like that.


Thanks! 
well, it does actually XD  It's just kind of hard to see because I had to re-cut it because I miscalculated the length with the amount of good yarn I had XD  It fits on a belt quite nicely;  I'm wearing it right now. >XB


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 24, 2010)

It's really nice : 3 I really like your choice of colors, they work very well together and make each other pop.

What brands of yarn did you use?


----------



## Jagged (Aug 24, 2010)

Cloudy said:


> It's really nice : 3 I really like your choice of colors, they work very well together and make each other pop.
> 
> What brands of yarn did you use?



Aw, yay, thank you Cloudy! ;U;  I'm glad you likes it! <3
Hm, actually, I used two the the ones Bir suggested: The inexpensive "Read Heart" yarn for the base; and several things of "Vanna's" yarn for the actual fur :3


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice tail I hope you can take the skills you lernt from this and better any furture projects.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 24, 2010)

Metalfoxfurry said:


> Nice tail I hope you can take the skills you lernt from this and better any furture projects.



Thanks, I'll do my best to improve. X3


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, it looks really great! 
Makes me want to try making one. ^___^


----------



## Bir (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, this looks great!

I can't wait to see it finished, be sure to post pictures! x3


----------



## Zenia (Aug 24, 2010)

That looks great!

I don't really want to learn to crochet, so my coworker is gonna fiddle around with the tutorial. I really want to eventually get a Bir tail one day! 

YOU HEAR THAT BIR!!


----------



## Jagged (Aug 24, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> Wow, it looks really great!
> Makes me want to try making one. ^___^



Wow, thank you! xD You should, they're really fun to do!  8DD 




Bir said:


> Wow, this looks great!
> 
> I can't wait to see it finished, be sure to post pictures! x3


Omg, yay thank you, I'm so glad you approve! Seriously! 8D
Oh noes, it looks unfinished? DDX  Or is it just the small bit of yarn sticking out there that make it look it? D8  That's actually the loop to attach it to a belt, only because I had no ring to use at the time. -fail-
But now I went and bought some.  So, when I do make more (which I plan on, because it was to fun to do in the first place X3 ), I'll have a ring to attach it to.  Yeah. .___.
When I get some more money, I really want to buy one of your tails, too X3 

You're so incredibly awesome at it, I'd love to see your work in person, lol



Zenia said:


> That looks great!
> 
> I don't really want to learn to crochet, so my coworker is gonna fiddle around with the tutorial. I really want to eventually get a Bir tail one day!
> 
> YOU HEAR THAT BIR!!



O___O  Last I checked, I did no crochet-ing to make this one... I dont remember anything like that being mentioned in the tutorial, either.  Maybe I just missed it...?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

How big is it exactly?


----------



## Jagged (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> How big is it exactly?



20 inches long, and about 5 inches wide.  ...... At least, last time I checked. 
Lawls, I kid XD


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 25, 2010)

it looks amazing OwO and so fluffy


----------



## Jude (Aug 25, 2010)

I love it. I want one just like it haha.
Seriously, it looks great :3


----------



## Jagged (Aug 25, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> it looks amazing OwO and so fluffy



-SQUEEEE- Thank yous! 8DDD  



DrumFur said:


> I love it. I want one just like it haha.
> Seriously, it looks great :3



Lol, awesome; and thanx <3
I actually like how the colors look together, huh C;


----------



## Soldout225 (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks great, but how do you wear it? Does it go on a suit, or what?


----------



## Zenia (Aug 25, 2010)

Jagged said:


> O___O  Last I checked, I did no crochet-ing to make this one... I dont remember anything like that being mentioned in the tutorial, either.  Maybe I just missed it...?


aaaah I was just assuming you did it the only way I know how to do it, which involves crocheting. XD The end result looks exactly the same!


----------



## Bir (Aug 25, 2010)

Zenia said:


> That looks great!
> 
> I don't really want to learn to crochet, so my coworker is gonna fiddle around with the tutorial. I really want to eventually get a Bir tail one day!
> 
> YOU HEAR THAT BIR!!



XD I hear you loud and clear! 



Jagged said:


> Omg, yay thank you, I'm so glad you approve! Seriously! 8D
> Oh noes, it looks unfinished? DDX  Or is it just the small bit of yarn sticking out there that make it look it? D8  That's actually the loop to attach it to a belt, only because I had no ring to use at the time. -fail-
> But now I went and bought some.  So, when I do make more (which I plan on, because it was to fun to do in the first place X3 ), I'll have a ring to attach it to.  Yeah. .___.
> When I get some more money, I really want to buy one of your tails, too X3
> ...



There's no crocheting at all. XP Someone kept posting a tutorial that everyone thought was the way I make my tails. The method I use is NOTHING close to it at all. XP

And I'm sorry XD I thought it was the unfinished part of the braid! I should have known. I've made a braided loop before, but I guess I just didn't see the hole so I assumed you weren't finished! So in that case, I change my comment to this:

I think it's lovely. The stripes are so vibrant! XD I bet it looks so awesome when it's fluffed up : P


----------



## Bir (Aug 25, 2010)

Zenia said:


> aaaah I was just assuming you did it the only way I know how to do it, which involves crocheting. XD The end result looks exactly the same!


 
Except that crocheting takes a lot longer : P

(And yarn tails are so time consuming anyway. I always look for ways to make things faster) XP


----------



## Jagged (Aug 26, 2010)

Soldout225 said:


> Looks great, but how do you wear it? Does it go on a suit, or what?


Nah, I just attach it to a belt, or something similar, and a shirt covers the loop. :3 
Just a tail, so where in an everyday situation >U<




Zenia said:


> aaaah I was just assuming you did it the only way I know how to do it, which involves crocheting. XD The end result looks exactly the same!


Oh, lol, wow XD  Yeah, cause I have no clue how to crochet.  I have confidence that I could learn, cut I'm just too lazy. =3=




Bir said:


> And I'm sorry XD I thought it was the unfinished part of the braid! I should have known. I've made a braided loop before, but I guess I just didn't see the hole so I assumed you weren't finished! So in that case, I change my comment to this:
> 
> I think it's lovely. The stripes are so vibrant! XD I bet it looks so awesome when it's fluffed up : P



Aww, it's okay, It certainly looks unfinished when the loop is visible. O.O  And yeah, the loop is pretty sneaky; hard to seeeee BD
Thank youuuuu! TT^TT  I was so glad they had the colors I wanted when I was at Michael's; I was like literally jumping up and down. 8D (The effects of Monster, lol)
I really loved doing this; I definitely will be making more..... maybe as gifts for friends or something, mehehehe >X3


----------

